# If........



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

If you had looked after and cared for a beautiful cat for someone you knew, while they went through a rough patch, became attached to the cat, went through a hard time with her having a stillborn litter all but one that didn't make it in the end, and had been persuaded eventually to give her back... 

If you did, how would you feel if you found out the cat you adored was pregnant again and being left out all night...

I am not asking what you would do, I am asking how you would feel...


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

crappy .......


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Blindingly angry and incredibly sad.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no. Please no. I remember following your story over the summer when I was on holiday in Turkey, trying to log on with a Kindle to find out what was happening and hoping desperately for a happy ending. 

Why did they bother taking her back? They can't possibly care.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

It wouldnt happen as Id have never given the cat back, or it would have been neutered.

Now if this has happened id go and get the cat without telling them and neuter it, evil people! :incazzato:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG Pippa no :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5: 

I would feel soooo :mad5: but also so sad aswel for what the poor cat must be going through!!! 

What are you going to do hun?? 

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Omg raged!!!!!!!!!!! :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:
and also :mad2: :mad2:

Seriously i don't know how your even calm enough to write that, lets start with you took her baby in when she was having a rough patch, lets be honest if you weren't so nice you would of kept the cat 

secondly another litter omg :mad2: get the baby neutered and keep her in at night

Sorry i wasn't telling you what you should do or feel just sent me off on a rant lol

I feel so deeply for you as i don't have much restraint i would do terrible things lol


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I would be really hurt and angry, I would have to say something and try to persuade the person to let me have the cat back permanently.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh sweetie.................... After everything you went through......... 

Your friend has totally used you and took advantage of your loving & helpful nature. 

If it were me, I'd just go and get the cat and bring her back home. Get a vet to look her over & see if there is time to get her spayed. If she is too far along to do this, then I would be prepared in every way possible to help with the birth & subsequent litter. Hopefully, this time around it might be a bit easier for you and the cat.

If the so-called friend came calling, I would not open the door to her as the urge to smack her in the teeth would be too great!!!!!! :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess I was too restrained last night 

So, I would feel like taking said cat back, b***h slapping my ungrateful friend-like-thing hard, twice or even three times, keeping the cat forever, raising the kittens if it is too late to stop the litter, never letting said FLT see them, getting the cat spayed ASAP, and loving and treasuring her forever.

Oh and I'd also feel like pinching the FLT's wallet for some of the money I'd spent on her cat the first go around---not because I begrudge the cat a penny, but because that worthless woman deserves punishing.

:mad5:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I feel near to tears reading this..... after all you went through with the beautiful girl, she deserves to be loved and taken care of and this friend obviously doesn't give a f**k about her :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh pippa, just saw post. 

I cannot believe she even came back after the stunt that she pulled last time and how she behaved with you and tinks.

She has got to have skin like a rhino, i cant believe she had the audacity to even come back last time after what she put you through.

Id do what MB says and would have no qualms in getting tinks, she obviously dont care about the way that she has treated you or tinks 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't believe this. Well, I would be incandescent and really, really upset. That's how I'd feel. I know you didn't ask this, but what I'd do is everything in my power to get the cat back. If she's out all night, can't you go and get her then? That beautiful cat that you bonded with, that bonded with you, that we all cried over, Pippa, is there anything you can do because we're all heartbroken again


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just wanted to thank you all, i debated long and hard about updating here, as we all loved tinks and armani and went through everything together.
I hoped i had left here without upsetting anyone when i gave in to my ex friend who, believe me, convinced me i should give tinks back. It wasn't easy and i was trusted to 'just look after her'. It wasn't as easy at it sounds. Believe me.

I've over the last few weeks become a 'stalker' to Tinks

I haven't seen much of her, and will admit to have being intouch with a member off here who has reassured me in my plight to get her back when i discovered she wasn't being looked after properly.

The fact you all FEEL the way i do reassures me that I have done the correct thing.

May not be legal, but I want you all to know Tinks is now safe. xx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> I just wanted to thank you all, i debated long and hard about updating here, as we all loved tinks and armani and went through everything together.
> I hoped i had left here without upsetting anyone when i gave in to my ex friend who, believe me, convinced me i should give tinks back. It wasn't easy and i was trusted to 'just look after her'. It wasn't as easy at it sounds. Believe me.
> 
> I've over the last few weeks become a 'stalker' to Tinks
> ...


Is she with you hun or have you found her a safe secret place?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

pippa234 said:


> I just wanted to thank you all, i debated long and hard about updating here, as we all loved tinks and armani and went through everything together.
> I hoped i had left here without upsetting anyone when i gave in to my ex friend who, believe me, convinced me i should give tinks back. It wasn't easy and i was trusted to 'just look after her'. It wasn't as easy at it sounds. Believe me.
> 
> I've over the last few weeks become a 'stalker' to Tinks
> ...


Do what you have to do Hun, We are all behind you and want the best for you and the beautiful Tinks... poor girl desperately needs someone fighting her corner and she loves and trusts you!!!!!! Do her proud.....

xxxxxxxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Tinks welfare comes before what is technically right or wrong, and she belongs with you not your ex-friend. Well done for doing what needed to be done!


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

well done


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't say too much, she is safe, clean, heavily pregnant and has a completely new identity. 
I couldn't ask anyone for advice as it wouldn't be fair.
But I know that with the way eveyone feels after my post, no one would have done different.

Oh, i forgot to say, how some cat litter makes white paws go pink :biggrin:

xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so glad she is safe and well looked after. It did amuse me thinking of her having a "new identity" - going round in dark glasses, a wig and miaowing in a different accent .... :biggrin:

Having said that perhaps you could start a new thread about _the new kitty_ we hear you have adopted and let us know how she gets on ....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats brilliant news - and I dont know the 'before' story - just from going by whats been said here :thumbup:

So if you do ever happen to adopt a new kitty, you know the rules regards pics  x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh what wonderful news this is! I was just reading the horrible depressing story of the microwaved kitten, and feeling really bleak and depressed and just gutted, and then I read the updates on this thread, and I'm so happy that you have gotten a new cat  with pink-stained paws  Bless your heart! you've done the right thing and I can't wait to hear of kitty's further adventures.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm new id  keep her safe, she trust you xxx

If you kept any bills from last time, keep them all safe with any new stuff. Have you any idea how far along she is xxxx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I missed your story last time about your brave efforts with her, and would have felt just like you had, and everyone else who has posted on this thread.

Thank goodness she is now in a safe loving caring environment. I am not sure if you have her, or whether you found her a new home where she won't be able to be spotted by her uncaring previous owner, but well done for doing it. The worry is that she will go and get another cat/kitten now which will also not be kept correctly - let's hope not.

Well done.:thumbup1:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

This news made me cry more than your original post!!!! I'm a card-carrying atheist but "Thank God!" So glad you've done this Pippa. Big kiss.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, I am delighted to read that you have made life safer for that beautiful girl. She was a gorgeous little lady who just deserves to be pampered & adored. I'm sure she will be getting loads of that going forward, in her new, safer environment.

I have found that once you have been a slave to a gorgeous white cat, when one goes away, you need to get another.  I'll bet my house that the next pusskins you 'adopt' will also be a gorgeous white girl.  

Looking forward to loads of updates and piccies.

We are here for you hun and we're all fighting your corner for you. Don't be afraid to come to us if you need help - you are very special to many of us here and we will do all that we can to help you out.

Big hugs babes

xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh, I am delighted to read that you have made life safer for that beautiful girl. She was a gorgeous little lady who just deserves to be pampered & adored. I'm sure she will be getting loads of that going forward, in her new, safer environment.
> 
> I have found that once you have been a slave to a gorgeous white cat, when one goes away, you need to get another.  I'll bet my house that the next pusskins you 'adopt' will also be a gorgeous white girl.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with everything you have said MB, a lot of people got very involved in Tink's and Armani's story, we all shed a few tears for this lovely, brave girl and would love to be kept updated...we all love a happy ending


----------



## HelloKittyx (Oct 22, 2011)

I've gone back and read the posts about Tinks and Armani - what a sad story bout the pair & the litter  - can't believe your "friend" has let this happen again :mad5:

I'm glad that Tinks is now in a safe place, you definitely have her best interests at heart. 

xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry for going on again but since I read your first post I haven't been able to get this story out of my head...I think I need to rant and get it over with... *HOW DARE SHE* do this to Tinks and you again, You took the cat in when she was having troubles, she lied to you about Tinks being neutered, you discovered she was heavily pregnant, you spent hours of worrying, labour difficulties, sleepless nights, hand feeding poor little Armani, crying over lost kittens not to mention the costs, holiday time, unpaid leave, vets bills (which I bloody hope she paid you for!!!!!) only for you to discover the poor girl is pregnant again, some people *DO NOT DESERVE* the love and trust of these poor animals!!!!!:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5: Arghhhhhh!!!!!!! sorry rant over, just had to get it out :blush:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have now caught up with your original story - what a special lady you are Pippa.

I am very happy you have a new kitty - you are very lucky to have each other, and I bet you are both very happy to have each other *hugs* xx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I too have spent the best part of the day updating myself on Pippa's story about Tinks and Armani. So so sad for you. You did an absolutely amazing job, above and beyond, what many could have managed. I hope you feel very proud of yourself. 

But as I said earlier, well done for rescuing Tinks from her owner.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, what a day!!! I nowknow I was meant for her, today after an evening of bleeding she had a caesarian and i cried and cried thinking she wouldnt make it, but she did and so did 3 of the 4 beautiful kittens.

2 white, one male one female
1 tortie female

white female the smallest 97g
white male the biggest 114g
tortie 107g


will get a pic up as soon as poss, one beautiful mum and thank god my instinct was right. xxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

hope this picture worked


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

What a beautiful picture.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Misi said:


> What a beautiful picture.


Thank you, she is very tired and very sore, but hasn't rejected the kittens and hasn't left their side since she came round. I'm smitten. xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is utterly beautiful.

You, young lady, have made me cry a lot on here today!!

Thank God for people like you x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

What amazing news. You obviously rescued her just in time. The story does have a happy ending after all. :001_wub:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay well done you and well done Tinks I hope this time turns out better than last time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooooh WOW, fantastic news, congratulations they look amazing.... Maybe we are going to get our happy ending after all :biggrin: well done for rescuing her again you probably saved her and the kittens lives :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Aww gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> That is utterly beautiful.
> 
> You, young lady, have made me cry a lot on here today!!
> 
> Thank God for people like you x


Glad I'm not the only one!

I think it's partly because Simba is white and I lost Bruno last year who was white. There's something about white cats...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Well, what a day!!! I nowknow I was meant for her, today after an evening of bleeding she had a caesarian and i cried and cried thinking she wouldnt make it, but she did and so did 3 of the 4 beautiful kittens.
> 
> will get a pic up as soon as poss, one beautiful mum and thank god my instinct was right. xxx


Pippa - we don't know what guardian angels look like, but we all know for sure that one looks exactly like you.

xxxx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow Pippa. You have had quite a day. And now you have a beautiful cat with her three beautiful babies. Thank goodness you got to her when you did. The pictures are great, and I am sure we are all looking forward to lots more to come, along with a very happy ending this time. 

Well done you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww Pippa only just caught up with this thread! I cant believe your 'friend' has put you through this again!! How dare she!!!!!


So glad everything has worked out for the best, we all knew where Tinks really belonged ....... the kittens look gorgeous


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> awwww Pippa only just caught up with this thread! I cant believe your 'friend' has put you through this again!! How dare she!!!!!
> 
> So glad everything has worked out for the best, we all knew where Tinks really belonged ....... the kittens look gorgeous


Thank you so much everyone! To be fair, she didn't put me through this again, I chose, I know correctly now, to keep a check on her, with the reassurance over several weeks of a very close virtual friend on here I was given the support to have the confidence to do what I felt was right. Her pathetic 'owner' is none the wiser. 
I catergorically know she wouldn't have survived now if i hadn't done what i did.. and the kittens would definitely not have.
I don't have money, not by a long shot, but there was no way I was going to see her suffer and the reward, one very beautiful mummy and her very beautiful 3 babies. xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I'm proud of you


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well I'm proud of you


You lot are going to set me off again!!!

You're all amazing, and thank you so much for being so supportive xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> You lot are going to set me off again!!!
> 
> You're all amazing, and thank you so much for being so supportive xxx


We'll always be here for you hun. 

This is when the Pets Forum really comes into its own!!!!!

From where I'm sitting, everyone who has given Pippa support and helped ease her mind about re-claiming Tinks, deserves a *MASSIVE* hug and a pat on the back.

You are ALL stars!!!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well I'm proud of you


We all are... 

You should write a book. I told you that first time round, but now you'd have the happy ending we all want!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Misi said:


> We all are...
> 
> You should write a book. I told you that first time round, but now you'd have the happy ending we all want!


And Hollywood just LURVE a happy ending.....!!!

It's got Box-Office hit written all over it!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

You lot are just as daft as me lol

I'm on cloud nine at the moment, never seen such a beautiful sight as Tinks with her babies, purring her little head off and literally not needing any interference at all, just purrrrrfect  x


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

All kitties and mummy doing really well, she is being a fantastic mummy and they have bonded really well, tiddles tortie is a little wriggler and can't keep still, fights over teats and so noisey!!
Weighed them all this morning

white girl 104 g
white boy 130g
tortie girl 118g

so all increased in weight


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing what a gorg pic i cant belive shes had another litter so soon bless her you have done a amzing job she had the last one at the same time my girls had theirs and 1 of them is still feeding the 2 kittens we kept .What a lovely sad heartbreaking amzing story good luck to you and the babys and thinks xx


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Great news. You know, we are all envious of you, I know I am. As a responsible cat owner these days we have our cats spayed and neutered so that they can't add to the already vast number of unwanted cats, but when you are in a position like you have found yourself in, you can't not enjoy the experience, especially when it is going so well. 

I noticed that mum has had her tummy shaved, which I assume was for the c-section, but it must make it so much easier for the little ones to latch on too. I know you tried that for Armani - I thought it was a great idea.

So pleased they have gained weight over night too. All text book so far, and long may it continue.

Oh yes, more piccies pleeeeeze.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

This new chapter in the story just makes me smile so much. There's not much more to say---just waiting to watch them grow


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooooh, pippa! How fab, you must be beaming like a sunbeam, your definately a ray of light and hope to Tinks and her gorgeous babies

Well done for caring as much as you do xxx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a quick update, 3 amazing babies and mommy are doing fine, feeding all the time and so funny to watch, already developing personalities..

We have hissy miss the tortie, she actually hisses!!!! so cute .. and we have little white boy who is the image of Armani, and his beautiful sweet sister who just seems so angelic and tiny in comparison, all have little tractor purrs, and mommy is constantly purring!!!!

I need names!!!!!


Pictures soon xx

weigh in
white girl 109g
white boy 137g
tortie girl 123g


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

piccies ....... x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

All sounds to be going so well, and all happily purring away. Must be so relaxing for you watching them all.

Is that 1/2 day weights - if so, they are pretty much on the 10g a day, give or take a gram. Doing really well, but it sounds like mum has really taken to motherhood this time round.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> piccies ....... x


Thanks.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, surprised anyone is still up and replied, sad old me up just waiting for them to settle for the night!!!

They all seem to have put on 15g plus in 24 hours since i got them home, give or take a gram or two, all seems ok though as they haven't lost, and somehow i am prepared and on the ball for any tiny irregularity, wonder why???!!!!! 

But I have to take my hat off to Tinks who has amazed me, she has totally taken to motherhood this time despite the caeserian, and being out cold and not seeing them for a couple of hours, so I couldn't be any happier, it was such a horrible horrible experience for her to go through but so glad she made it, so so glad.. xxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She knew she was coming home to her guardian angel x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope you have had a nice relaxing Sunday with your little family.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

kathyj said:


> Hope you have had a nice relaxing Sunday with your little family.


It's been lovely, they are all getting personalities like you wouldn't believe!!!

Tinks is just wow wow wow amazing, so maternal and not leaving them hardly, although she is so affectionate and wants the odd cuddle from me, all putting on weight at a good rate, the boy is now 170g at weigh in this evening and the smallest girl is putting on at the same rate as little hissy miss although hissy miss is the biggest of the girls.

Hope you haven't all missed the pics I posted on the previous page, will try and do some more over the next couple of days.

I have settled for Holly for the tortie girl, but still need names for the two white angels, suggestions all welcome!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic name for the tortie 

How about Angel, for the girl and Gabe (Gabriel) for the boy? 

All Christmassy too :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Angel and Casper


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Angel it is for the little Angel  she has me totally smitten! The bruiser white boy definitely not settled on yet, has to be more suiting to his personality, and on the christmas theme, hmmm  i get sadder by the day!!! lol

check up in the morning at the vets and then have to go to work, thankfully I feel confident leaving them for the day and my bedroom has turned into a princess palace for tinks to have all she needs, im a little ocd like that, just incase anyone missed that about me  

xxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Angel it is for the little Angel  she has me totally smitten! *The bruiser white boy definitely not settled on yet, has to be more suiting to his personality, and on the christmas theme, hmmm*  i get sadder by the day!!! lol
> 
> check up in the morning at the vets and then have to go to work, thankfully I feel confident leaving them for the day and my bedroom has turned into a princess palace for tinks to have all she needs, im a little ocd like that, just incase anyone missed that about me
> 
> xxx


Blitz or Blitzen - santas reindeer
Comet - santas reindeer
Blizzard
Cracker
Grinch
Frosty
Rudi (Rudolph - although I think that would be better for a ginger kitty)
Claus
Robin

Will try and think of some more!!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Quite like blitz lol, as he is very quick and straight over the girls to get his food, not sure yet, he is the only one yet i can't make my mind up on!!

Angel is such a perfect name for the little one, I am besotted with her xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread - aren't they sweet!!! Such little Christmas angels! So brilliant that she has found a home with you - looking forward to the progress reports!


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the names you have chosen so far.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Quite like blitz lol, as he is very quick and straight over the girls to get his food, not sure yet, he is the only one yet i can't make my mind up on!!
> 
> Angel is such a perfect name for the little one, I am besotted with her xxx


The Three Wise Men were thought to be called Gaspar, Balthasar, and Melchior. The last two are maybe too much but you might be able to use Gasper.  As in, always gasping to get to the food first.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

How about Noel?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Nicholas? I always wanted a cat called Nicholas but not allowed any more


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

What about Casper for the little trouble maker ? :cornut:

Well done on being a fanstastic alllllllll round good egg. Karma will ensure you are repaid many times over, I am sure of that


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

pippa234 said:


> If you had looked after and cared for a beautiful cat for someone you knew, while they went through a rough patch, became attached to the cat, went through a hard time with her having a stillborn litter all but one that didn't make it in the end, and had been persuaded eventually to give her back...
> 
> If you did, how would you feel if you found out the cat you adored was pregnant again and being left out all night...
> 
> I am not asking what you would do, I am asking how you would feel...


Bloody furious! And heartbroken. I know you didn't ask, but I would steal her away, no question.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> How about Noel?


I'm afraid Noel Edmonds always pops into my mind when I hear that name....


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Love all the suggestions, just got in from work, shot upstairs to see them all suckling off mum :biggrin: quick weigh in and all put on roughly 15g since this morning  had a quick trip to the vets first thing before work, mummy and babbies all checked over and all got the thumbs up :thumbup1:

Couldn't be happier 

Am leaning towards Jack for some reason as in jack frost, lol 

I dont know why I'm finding him the hardest to name arghhh lol


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I like Jack. 

We have a white kitten (now 7 months), although not pure white, as he has two black splodges on his head, above his eyes, and a dirty streak down the back of his head. My daughter named him Boris! And he is a not so little monster.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Love all the suggestions, just got in from work, shot upstairs to see them all suckling off mum :biggrin: quick weigh in and all put on roughly 15g since this morning  had a quick trip to the vets first thing before work, mummy and babbies all checked over and all got the thumbs up :thumbup1:
> 
> Couldn't be happier


Oh how lovely to read such good news this time round. Great that they are putting on so much weight and thriving so well!! :thumbup1:



> Am leaning towards Jack for some reason as in jack frost, lol
> 
> I dont know why I'm finding him the hardest to name arghhh lol


Do you think it might be that, after what you went through in the summer, some deep part of you is worried about naming him because it brings him closer to you? Maybe, without realising it, a bit of you is scared of getting so attached again even though everything is so much better this time around...

He's a little white boy, it must be hard for you hun, no matter how well he is doing. 

It's only a thought and, if I'm being too deep for a Monday night, tell me to sod off.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh how lovely to read such good news this time round. Great that they are putting on so much weight and thriving so well!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you think it might be that, after what you went through in the summer, some deep part of you is worried about naming him because it brings him closer to you? Maybe, without realising it, a bit of you is scared of getting so attached again even though everything is so much better this time around...
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head hun, it was me that didn't want to get too deep but I really think this is the reason why, he reminds me so so much of Armani so I keep thinking every name I hear just isn't good enough for him 

But, I think i'm going to stop being such a softy and settle for Jack, I can't bear the thought of him not having a name!!!

On a lighter note, they are totally entrancing to watch and have just spent the best part of an hour just watching them!!! lol omg they are adorable and mummy is non stop purring, she is amazing!! :biggrin:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Quick update, babies and mommy all doing well gaining weight roughly in the range of 20 to 25g in 24 hours from Angel to Jack.

Mommy is very sore inbetween her top 6th teets, these seem to be the babies favourites they squabble over and as she is completely shaved and babies are 'mud pie-ing' (that's what i call it) she has a really really scratched red patch and i am wondering if anyone can suggest anything I can do to help her?? I don't like seeing her tolerate pain and can see she is, and i feel so sorry for her with her huge scar as well to cope with. x


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

What you did might not be legal but it was deffinitely right in every sense of the word. Without your intervention, its doubtful that mum & babies would be here now.

All too often people turn a blind eye to the suffering and neglect of animals - well done for not being one of them.

PS they are absolutely georgeous - glad they are all doing so well.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

notsure said:


> What you did might not be legal but it was deffinitely right in every sense of the word. Without your intervention, its doubtful that mum & babies would be here now.
> 
> All too often people turn a blind eye to the suffering and neglect of animals - well done for not being one of them.
> 
> PS they are absolutely georgeous - glad they are all doing so well.


The irony is I spoke to my ex friend a few weeks ago asking if I could go see Tinks, she said she didn't know where she was, yesterday evening i had a text off her, could i lend her £30 to pay for her ticket for New Year as she needed to pay upfront, i don't hear from her for weeks/months then the odd text, but, and big but, not a word was said about Tinks, yet the last time she heard from me was me asking if i could visit her.:mad5:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you did the mature thing and just deleted and ignored the text.

Which is far better than I would have done - I would have replied and then thought in hindsight that it probably wasnt a good idea (coz I know the reply she would have got) 

So glad Tinks is doing well, have you asked the vet about her sore bits? I dont know if nipple creme for humans would be any good for her? Or cold cabbage leaves (thats what they advised me to do) 

Holly, Angel and Jack are gorgeous, and I am so happy for you that they are thriving :thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd feel i let the cat down.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i would feel like i would have to find a way of getting the cat back


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> i would feel like i would have to find a way of getting the cat back


well I would too but i would feel id let the cat down too its so tough


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I hope you did the mature thing and just deleted and ignored the text.
> 
> Which is far better than I would have done - I would have replied and then thought in hindsight that it probably wasnt a good idea (coz I know the reply she would have got)
> 
> ...


Yes, I did the adult thing, don't you worry about that, i'm sure she wouldn't text me again if she knew how much a caescarian cost :frown2:

More pics tomorrow, will speak to the vet tomorrow, didn't want to put anything on it incase the kittens swallowed or licked it and may have had adverse effects, but have been watching them all night and intervening when they get close and shuffled them a little to avoid the sore patch. xx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG she texts you and nothing about Tinks i bet your really wondering why you were ever friends, like MCW i would of been silly texted her angrily and then thought oops shouldn't have done that.

Glad she is doing great your doing a great job hun x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Had that been my ex-using-b*tch of a friend, she would have been adding a few new swear words to her vocabulary by the time I had finished with her!!!! :incazzato: :incazzato:

I applaud your dignified maturity by not rising to it and just deleting the message.

This might be a good time to change your number. 

Hope the vet can advise on how best to cope with Tinks little sore bit. Give her and the babies big cuddles from all of us at Moggy Towers.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Quick update, babies and mommy all doing well gaining weight roughly in the range of 20 to 25g in 24 hours from Angel to Jack.
> 
> Mommy is very sore inbetween her top 6th teets, these seem to be the babies favourites they squabble over and as she is completely shaved and babies are 'mud pie-ing' (that's what i call it) she has a really really scratched red patch and i am wondering if anyone can suggest anything I can do to help her?? I don't like seeing her tolerate pain and can see she is, and i feel so sorry for her with her huge scar as well to cope with. x


Oh, poor Tinks. I feel for her. Probably best to see what the vet can suggest, although, hopefully there are some breeders on here who may have some good advice.

Great to read the little ones are going from strength to strength. They will be a right handful when they become fully active.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> On a lighter note, they are totally entrancing to watch and have just spent the best part of an hour just watching them!!! lol omg they are adorable and mummy is non stop purring, she is amazing!! :biggrin:


Wish you could set up a kitten-cam, then we could all sit and watch them all evening:001_wub:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

New pictures


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be really angry to be honest :/

I'm interested in the story behind this...


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't get enough of those pictures. They are adorable. Thanks.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Seriously i say op here deserves a pat on the back cause i would of sent something like this...... i will kill you if you ever dare to come near me or mine..... to that effect anyway then be like oops maybe that was overkill


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG the new pics are lovely!!!!! I love the white babies but the tortie OH MY her markings are stunning!!! LOL in pic four it looks like Tinks has four babies suckling from her but its her leg lol 

WELL DONE PIPPA WELL DONE TINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments, the kitties haven't put on quite so much today, but all seem to be putting on the same amount at the same rate, all around 15g in 24 hours, I'm going to keep a close eye on them and may supplement them a little if it gets any less, but all of them have now doubled and some more their birth weight.

Mummy's sore patch has healed with the advice i got from the vet which was just to tie a little gauze bandage around it for 24 hours lol oh the simplicity of it!!! It's so good that my vets are so amazing.

will try and take some more piccies at the weekend, hopefully their eyes should be opening soon, there is a little movement there and i cant wait to give them cuddles when they can see me


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww Pippa they are adorable :001_wub: Tinks looks such a contented mummy


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Little Holly is such a personaility, I have to admit to spending the whole evening playing and watching them, even my landlord is coming to see them on Sunday ( I had to forgo a months rent due to the op Tinks had) thank god he understands  

Jack is guzzling away, Angel and Holly cuddle up and they melt me, I have no idea how I am going to part with them!!! I can only say it will be a very long time before i do part with them and if anyone can promise me they will love and adore them then i will consider someone from here first and foremost xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I just LOVE reading your updates Pippa - SUCH a difference from before. You sound so much happier and, whilst I *am* sorry that Tinks fell preggie again, the silver lining to the cloud is that this happier and more positive experience with her young, healthy kittens will help you to move on from your much sadder time in the summer.

All things happen for a reason, even if sometimes we can't see it until later.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I just LOVE reading your updates Pippa - SUCH a difference from before. You sound so much happier and, whilst I *am* sorry that Tinks fell preggie again, the silver lining to the cloud is that this happier and more positive experience with her young, healthy kittens will help you to move on from your much sadder time in the summer.
> 
> All things happen for a reason, even if sometimes we can't see it until later.


Thankyou hun, little angel isnt putting on much but still putting on, so i have the weekend off and will probably supplement her a little, saying that though she is the first to have her eye (yes just the one) open!!! lol

They are still absorbing my attention, from the second i get in from work its a quick check, cuddles with tinks, weigh the kitties, and constant fussing! Tinks loves it and purrs so much and i cant believe how comfortable she is and has settled again, i tried moving them from in front of my wardrobe, (i cant get in it) and tinks got very upset and wouldnt go in the bed with the kittens when i moved it!! so im back to hanging everything over my shower!

Hissy miss is full on Aristocats Hissy and it's her signature now, 3 hisses, a meow and 3 more hisses, Angel just rolls over and loves being tummy rubbed, and Jack, oh my!! what a whinger!!! meows like you wouldn't believe!!! haha love them all to bits, what lovely funny and amazing personalities!!!

how sad am I!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

P.S. I think im keeping Angel, she is just that, my little Angel and so affectionate and tiny compared to the others


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> how sad am I!!!!:biggrin:


You sound amazingly happy to me... 



pippa234 said:


> P.S. I think im keeping Angel, she is just that, my little Angel and so affectionate and tiny compared to the others


I am soooo happy that everything is going so well - and clothes do well hanging from the shower - the kitties are saving you some ironing time 

I do feel the need for more pics though :thumbup:

PS: My Hollys mummy is called Angel - such great names


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a little update, Mummy and babies are all doing well, eyes all open, Angel first then Jack and Holly 2 days later, will get some pics up soon as they are just too cute!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Just a little update, Mummy and babies are all doing well, eyes all open, Angel first then Jack and Holly 2 days later, will get some pics up soon as they are just too cute!


woohooo i love how the news just gets better on here although i so wanna know how you did it lol

Big cuddles and kisses from the crazy cat house


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> woohooo i love how the news just gets better on here although i so wanna know how you did it lol
> 
> Big cuddles and kisses from the crazy cat house


I am going to write a long message when i get a bit of time off over Christmas, may even start a new thread, the whole situation has been one hell of a rollercoaster. I will explain all xx

I have broken so many rules and yet feel there would be no mommy or angels with us if i hadn't, i feel amazed how they are ALL thriving, mommy is in her element and barely leaves them, they seem mahoosive now every day when i get home from work, all but Angel have topped 300g Angel is just under....

.. but they are all strong, constantly feeding, starting to fight like who can move their paws the fastest, well yes, just soooo cute!!

taking pictures is hard, they dont sit still, they just dive on mummy and suckle so they all seen to be of their ever enlarging bodies!!!!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> I am going to write a long message when i get a bit of time off over Christmas, may even start a new thread, the whole situation has been one hell of a rollercoaster. I will explain all xx
> 
> I have broken so many rules and yet feel there would be no mommy or angels with us if i hadn't, i feel amazed how they are ALL thriving, mommy is in her element and barely leaves them, they seem mahoosive now every day when i get home from work, all but Angel have topped 300g Angel is just under....
> 
> ...


awww its lovely isn't it our family cat had kittens when i was a kid and it was the best time of my life i loved watching mum and the babies and whenever we would take a kitten then put him down she would come give me that look of really must you lol and walk off with him. 
If you hadn't done what you did god knows what would of happened.
I bet they don't sit still when we had the young kittens the only pictures we got was of them moving lol


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am so sorry about the poor quality, they are so quick and impossible almost to photograph!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They are so unbelievably lovely....


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Fantastic, Pippa. Can't wait to read the unabridged version


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Misi said:


> Fantastic, Pippa. Can't wait to read the unabridged version


I think you who know me all know the story, you dont have to guess, just imagine what you would do and then you know where i am at ;-)

So pleased you like the baby pics, omg they are little terrors, 12 days old and completely have individual personalities, ive been so so busy but got told off by my partner in crime and the wonderful lady who helped encourage me to save tinks xxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are just gorgeous! I'm so happy for you, especially after the last time. Perhaps Angel is just that--your new little angel to fill the hole left in your heart. If I were you, though, I'd never be able to give up any of them--but I'm a terrible softie when it comes to kittens.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> They are just gorgeous! I'm so happy for you, especially after the last time. Perhaps Angel is just that--your new little angel to fill the hole left in your heart. If I were you, though, I'd never be able to give up any of them--but I'm a terrible softie when it comes to kittens.


I have to admit it's hurting my heart, I have two old lil loves who accepted tinks last time and haven't batted an eyelid this time, i know im pushing it going from 2 to 3 let alone 4 fur babies, but angel is just that, she rolls over to be tickled, purrs non stop, seems to be the most vunerable and somehow has won me over because of her vulnerability x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Now you know that you are keeping at least one - but I reckon it will be all three  :thumbup:

The little tabby so reminds me of _my_ Holly - I am in love with all of them, including mummy, but the little tabby is the one for me if I could _only_ keep one


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think you are right, Angel is just what you called her, an angel.
An angel sent to you by Armani.
Yes, I believe Armani sent Tinks back to you, and inspired you to give Angel her name.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

aw well done your doing a fab job  Has the women contacted you since? she should not be allowed to own pets  are you going to keep them??  x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Pippa - they are ALL so very cute and adorable. I have to confess that the pics of Tinks just blow me away - she is SO incredibly stunning!!!!! Now yes, I do have a thing for white cats , but SHE is something else. How anyone could not look after her properly is beyond me! :mad5: If I had a cat like that I would cherish every hair on its gorgrous body!

I've said it before, but will say it again, Tinks coming back to you is the best thing for you both. She clearly adores you and we all know you adore her. I am looking forward to many years of reading your posts and seeing piccies of her. 

You did a very wonderful thing when you rescued her. Be very proud of yourself - you have every right to be!!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you all, the babies are doing fantastic, unbelievably cute, what a lovely Christmas I have to look forward to, I have no parents and Christmas is always just another day to me, but omg so many lil paws running around by then it will be lovely!!!


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the latest pictures. I can well believe how quick they are when you are trying to photograph them. I saw our kitten an 3 days old when we chose him, and then a few visits before we were able to bring him home. They certainly were lively little things.

Your house is going to be great fun with them possibly running around by Christmas. And just think what fun having a christmas tree up will be.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

So, we have reached two weeks old today  a huge milestone for Tinks and what a difference the babies are, Angel is getting teeth, Holly sits and looks at me and tilts her head when I wiggle my fingers infront of her, Jack tries to attack my fingers and Holly falls over backwards as she cant quite balance looking and sitting at the same time haha!!
Friday night for me 

more piccies over the weekend x


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> aw well done your doing a fab job  Has the women contacted you since? she should not be allowed to own pets  are you going to keep them??  x


So sorry, just saw your message, it's a very long story but no, no contact, i've said many times before when Tinks was originally given to me me to look after she sent her other two cats to the cats protection, i gave her back when she begged me and said in tears she was chipped and belonged to her, the only reason she gave her to me was through a 'rough patch' and I had promised to look after her for her.

She didn't care what had happened with the fact she had a litter and when i told her about Armani, she said 'that's a shame, you could have kept him for free i wouldn't have charged you for it' you know what hurt the most...the fact she said 'it'... furious as i was tinks is chipped and tinks was taken back, i gave in, and was heartbroken.

I left her a while and then tried to go and see her from time to time.
I took her her her favourite prawns and she was being left outside, i spoke to a member on here and said how much i was heartbroken, the member on here encouraged me to take her back.
That was what i needed.
Tiks was being left out, looked straggled, was bald in patches and looked like she slept under cars as with oily patches on her.
After a while i noticed she was getting fat. I hadn't been to see her for about 3 weeks.
When i saw she was getting big i went into an overdrive with the amazing member off here.
Between us we came up with what i needed to do, without her, i couldnt have done it.
So, after several nights of going back, not seing her, eventually one night i did, and i took her. Madness.

It was about silly o'clock in the morning.

and then the following £680 vet bill ensued with the caesarian... well..damn she is worth it xxx sod the rent lol

Thats exactly how it was...and exactly my attitude..not sure my landlord will be happy but do i care??? 

wow, i told you all, and my accomplice..miss, you can own up too because without you i wouldnt have done this i know i wouldnt xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww well done, that women, well! she is just evil   :frown2:

Glad she is in great hands now, if you need any help or advice on the kittens give me a email  

well done mum & babies look great


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

This is Simba singing his approval!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I owe it all to miss moggybaby, but bless her she won't own up to the being the one who saved tinks xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

pippa234 said:


> I owe it all to miss moggybaby, but bless her she won't own up to the being the one who saved tinks xx


I was having little bets with myself about who it could be and I would have put good money on the fact it was Moggybaby!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Well done both of you, you had moral right on your side and ended up saving 4 little lives.... You should feel very proud


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

pippa234 said:


> I owe it all to miss moggybaby, but bless her she won't own up to the being the one who saved tinks xx


Who else? How fantastic. You know it's because she's a white cat freak like me!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well done to both of you - we are all very happy in this boat that Tinks and her babies found their guardian angels :thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't tell me that there are many white cutes needing homes you know lol


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

I tend not to come to the breeding part of the forum as it is the most likely place I would end up getting banned.

Not sure why I stumbled in tonight but I did and have read this and the previous thread. All I can say is wow! It has provoked every emotion.

What you have done is special xxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

EAC said:


> I tend not to come to the breeding part of the forum as it is the most likely place I would end up getting banned.
> 
> Not sure why I stumbled in tonight but I did and have read this and the previous thread. All I can say is wow! It has provoked every emotion.
> 
> What you have done is special xxx


Ditto normally i stay well clear but so glad i found this thread


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a couple of piccies or four or five  xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Just a couple of piccies or four or five  xx


Oh Pippa - they are just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO yummy and cute and delicious and sweet and adorable and gorgeous.......:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MB is alive


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh Pippa - they are just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO yummy and cute and delicious and sweet and adorable and gorgeous.......:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Err, ditto. Love them.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Angel on the first pic with Holly and Jack on the second, and Moggie I owe it all to you, love you loads xxxxxx lol


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> MB is alive


MB is amazing xx

You can see how much Holly is so different from Angel and Jack, her eyes aren't the same and she is so much bigger, although Jack weighs a little more, but her build is bigger, all of them have long hair and every single one of them have escaped their box today, i've had a big under the bed clear out and blocked all gaps with towels, i dread to think where i am going to find them tomorrow....and would you guess who is the worst escapee? the worst little fighter?....

It's Angel, the little one lol


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MB is bless her and i knew before you said who had helped it was her lucky guess i would of given you the same advice and so glad MB was there for you!

So are you going to keep them


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't cope with the cuteness overload!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Angel is going to stay with me, I have no idea how I am going to part with Holly and Jack, but shout now if you think you can give them a lovely home, I can't part with them to strangers and so I would love for someone off here to be their new mummy xxxx MB of course has the first shout  x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> Angel on the first pic with Holly and Jack on the second, and Moggie I owe it all to you, love you loads xxxxxx lol


Love you big time too hun. 

However, as you saw when you started this thread, I only advised and suggested exactly the same as everyone else did. There was only ever one solution to the dilemma and it was the path that you took.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> I think Angel is going to stay with me, I have no idea how I am going to part with Holly and Jack, but shout now if you think you can give them a lovely home, I can't part with them to strangers and so I would love for someone off here to be their new mummy xxxx MB of course has the first shout  x


lol so wish i could but 8 is my limit


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> lol so wish i could but 8 is my limit


That's quite alright, I know I wouldn't have trouble with them, but in my heart i want them to belong to 'one of us' who I know will give them the love that i would if i possibly could, I know going from 2 to four cats is my limit as i work and am on my own, but i want these prescious babies to go where I can hear updates and see them be happy rather than anything else. xx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure we can find someone on here willing to suffer the horror of gorgeous beautiful furry babies


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> I think Angel is going to stay with me, I have no idea how I am going to part with Holly and Jack, but shout now if you think you can give them a lovely home, I can't part with them to strangers and so I would love for someone off here to be their new mummy xxxx *MB of course has the first shout*  x


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww shucks............ Thank you so much........ 

However, like you, 4 really IS our limit - even though the temptation is BIIIIIIG!!!!

The dynamics here are just spot on now and it wouldn't be fair to bring in another gorgeous and cute baby.

I don't think you'll be short on takers though because they really ARE just beautiful.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh Pippa - they are just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO yummy and cute and delicious and sweet and adorable and gorgeous.......:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


What she said!!! 

Pippa, I so wish I could, and you _know_ which one I would have  :thumbup1:

My Holly is exactly same as Angel - the smallest of the litter of 3, but the first out of the box, the nosiest, and the one to lead the others in to mischief :lol:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> What she said!!!
> 
> Pippa, I so wish I could, and you _know_ which one I would have  :thumbup1:
> 
> My Holly is exactly same as Angel - the smallest of the litter of 3, but the first out of the box, the nosiest, and the one to lead the others in to mischief :lol:


ditto for keiko and even got her teeth through last lol


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would take them in a heartbeat, if it weren't for the oceanic crossing and all that other nonsense! I would love to be part of this beautiful story.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I'd so love to.....
But we have 7, and 4 is our limit.......... 

If I take on any more cats, my hubby will leave, I think. He has hardly any room left in the bed as it is.....


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

How are your babies doing now?


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry, thanks for the bump Kathy, they are doing great, escaping daily and just learning to 'pounce' and very very playfull! I cant wait until friday when i finish for xmas and have until the 3rd off with them!!!

I need to start weening soon and have no experience of this, so please advice is needed!!! I have some royal canin babycat milk i got 'just incase' and never needed so i wondered would it be a good start to ween them from mum to this on a saucer as a first step?


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Lover you are being used the best thing to do is make a phone call to the RSPSA and have a talk to them.how would i feell very upset


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

retepwaker said:


> Lover you are being used the best thing to do is make a phone call to the RSPSA and have a talk to them.how would i feell very upset


`

I think you had better read the entire thread before commenting......


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can we ask a mod to close this thread, i think it's time i started a new one with updates which will obviously be full of piccies over xmas as i'm off :biggrin: if anyone can give me a few tips re weening please pm me inbetween, im so so busy at the moment and hardly have time to get on here xxx hugs to all xxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

oooh a new thread all about mummy and her babies sounds good


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think at least one photo per cat per day would be needed - especially as you are off  x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

yep but MCW you don't post enough yourself madam hmmm


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The flat is almost done, Christmas shopping is done - photo updates will be here to bore you all very soon


----------

